# Neat video



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

of a Kinder goat pulling a sled.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

So cool! I love that sled!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh that is adorable! What a charming sled!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is neat.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool!
M.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> Oh that is adorable! What a charming sled!
> Thanks for sharing!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

LOVE IT, LOVE IT !!!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love that!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks so well trained!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

That was such an awesome video. We really loved watching this. Goat in the snow pulling. Oh my word! But the beautiful pink color against the snow looks sooo awesome. Very very nice.


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

LOL I love it, I never knew goats could do that.


----------

